# Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical And Dental College Admissions 2013



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering does anybody have any idea what will be SKZMDC fee structure this year as the prospectus only says 200,000 *tuition fee only*.It doesn't mentions other charges ie admission fee,hostel,miscellaneous etc so I'm guessing its fee might be up to 350,000(*annually*).Further anybody studying here currently can you please tell is this college of the same standard as other public colleges in Lahore.How is the teaching faculty ,academic standard etc?? and interview procedure?? Any help in this regard will be appreciated.


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

umm wouldnt the fess of sheikh zayed,lahore in thousands somewhat this year...as its under government now?
its written that the fees was 2 lkah previous year :\
correct me if i am wrong


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -



maida malik said:


> umm wouldnt the fess of sheikh zayed,lahore in thousands somewhat this year...as its under government now?
> its written that the fees was 2 lkah previous year :\
> correct me if i am wrong


Nup I'm sorry but you are reading it the wrong way! its reduced from *4 lac to 2 lac *this year and this is only the *tuition fee*.Annual fee last year *2012* was *4 lac 75 thousand* only.So adding up all charges it will come down to around *365,000 pak RS annually from 2013.(3 Lac 65 thousand only)* Moreover *200,000 (tuition fee only) ie 2 lacpak RS* is written clearly in the prospectus.Plz read it again. 







 The fees in thousands are only of *NSMC *(*24,000 something*)and *Sargodha medical college*.*(36,000 something*).The* rest *have a fee of *Rs.18030* annualy.* And please go through this article this was published in the Express tribune on 8th october 2013(this will clear your doubts for sure*):http://thenews.4com.co/medical-education-shaikh-zayed-college-fee-set-at-rs365000/. This is the only *public sector* college that is still charging fee in *lacs.*


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

okay so on page 52 of the prospectus where it says on the top "fee structure for MSMC,SMC and SKBZMC"...and under that is a table...the table isnt reali related to SKBZMC?
and if the fees of this college will be somewhat 3 lac something as you are saying...that means that most people won even go there...
btw whats your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

ahhh i read it again...and yes you are right! :!:
it would be really awesome if i get admission there...i have my aggregate around 83%


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

maida malik said:


> okay so on page 52 of the prospectus where it says on the top "fee structure for MSMC,SMC and SKBZMC"...and under that is a table...the table isnt reali related to SKBZMC?
> and if the fees of this college will be somewhat 3 lac something as you are saying...that means that most people won even go there...
> btw whats your aggregate?
> 
> ...


 Finally you got it!! mine is around 83.53 kuch% I hope less people apply here so that the merit falls. All we can do is pray as I'm sure many of them don't keep themselves updated and are going to give SKBZMC as a preference without having a look at the fee structure .....sigh


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

So this college is affiliated with uol so they must take test other than uhs.Or am i getting it wrong.According to merit list its aggregate was as low as 75 percent.plus when is the date of addmission,just curious.And till what date you can apply.


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

maida malik said:


> umm wouldnt the fess of sheikh zayed,lahore in thousands somewhat this year...as its under government now?
> its written that the fees was 2 lkah previous year :\
> correct me if i am wrong


yup ... its under government sector this year according to uhs prospectus


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

tamoor said:


> So this college is affiliated with uol so they must take test other than uhs.Or am i getting it wrong.According to merit list its aggregate was as low as 75 percent.plus when is the date of addmission,just curious.And till what date you can apply.


As its under UHS now only those with *80% and above aggregate* can apply.Last year the merit was low as there was a separate test by the college so people with low aggregate also applied but *the situation is different* this year *only UHS entry test marks will be considered(and the 50% 40% and 10% formula) *and UHS will issue the merit lists too not the college. And probably the *total annual fee* would come to *3 lac 65 thousand (the prospectus only mentions 2 lac tuition fee).Hope this cleared your doubts.*

- - - Updated - - -



gull andaam said:


> yup ... its under government sector this year according to uhs prospectus


It is indeed in public sector but its *fee still remains high* than other public sector colleges. The prospectus only mentions *2 lac tuition fee*.The total annual fee would be* 3 lac 65 thousand*. Plz *read this article* this was published recently in the *Express tribune* dated *8th october 2013*:http://thenews.4com.co/medical-education-shaikh-zayed-college-fee-set-at-rs365000/


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

but its also written in the prospectus that the fees matter is still in court...and you are damn right bout the fact that many people might have given there preference there without reading the prospectus carefully..
but i still hope that we get in...:\ 
and then here is this thing...that even if the people with high aggregate like 84+ will get on the list of sheikh zayed...i dont think most of the people will sumbit there dues...so yeah...but thats just my theory...
btw are you applying to any private colleges aswell?
i am...


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

maida malik said:


> but its also written in the prospectus that the fees matter is still in court...and you are damn right bout the fact that many people might have given there preference there without reading the prospectus carefully..
> but i still hope that we get in...:\
> and then here is this thing...that even if the people with high aggregate like 84+ will get on the list of sheikh zayed...i dont think most of the people will sumbit there dues...so yeah...but thats just my theory...
> btw are you applying to any private colleges aswell?
> i am...


Yes then we'll be on the waiting list !! I'm probably Foundation University.


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

foundation uni? whats that? never heard of it:?

- - - Updated - - -

waiting list works fine for me as long as i make it in the end...and the private college agrees on giving my fees back if i make it to sheikhzayd


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

maida malik said:


> foundation uni? whats that? never heard of it:?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> waiting list works fine for me as long as i make it in the end...and the private college agrees on giving my fees back if i make it to sheikhzayd


FUMC foundation university medical college in RWP DHA


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

i live in lahore..so i am rather thinking of sticking to lahore private colleges


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Are you guys applying in SKZMDC directly or through UHS? Last year it was private, so anyone could apply there and they had their own entrance test and everything. 
Isn't it now a public sector uni? What is their admission procedure like this year?


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Are you guys applying in SKZMDC directly or through UHS? Last year it was private, so anyone could apply there and they had their own entrance test and everything.
> Isn't it now a public sector uni? What is their admission procedure like this year?


Applying through UHS.No separate test this year.AS now its under punjab govt and UHS they'll take only those with aggregate 80% and above.Read the above posts to clear your doubts.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

mine is 87% , i am going to apply for it

- - - Updated - - -

well the fees problems of 365000 rupees is for past batch, new fees to be adjusted within three months, which hopefully to be 2 lacs , may be 1 lac more in 1st year fees as funds but not correct information right now

- - - Updated - - -

http://tribune.com.pk/story/598012/...-medical-school-govt-at-odds-over-admissions/
http://tribune.com.pk/story/577831/...e-to-admit-students-on-merit-but-at-same-fee/
http://dawn.com/news/1040431/sh-khalifa-college-incentive-for-foreigners


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

87% would probably be a sure-shot for it, I would say. How come you didnt choose ameer-ud-din or SIMS instead?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

I have written them too but who knows the merit


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

so how to apply ? we get a separate form for it or simply the uhs form?
m asking for a friend of mine


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

UHS form ofcourse


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes it's fee 2 lac without any other charges many students leave it for fee and give fission to ammana anyat

- - - Updated - - -

You are wrong it's fee in session 2013-14 is 2 lac without any other charges

- - - Updated - - -



maida malik said:


> okay so on page 52 of the prospectus where it says on the top "fee structure for MSMC,SMC and SKBZMC"...and under that is a table...the table isnt reali related to SKBZMC?
> and if the fees of this college will be somewhat 3 lac something as you are saying...that means that most people won even go there...
> btw whats your aggregate?
> 
> ...


. What your aggg 83% offfffffmy god this year you do not got admission in any of the medical of pakistaeven in bds

- - - Updated - - -



maida malik said:


> okay so on page 52 of the prospectus where it says on the top "fee structure for MSMC,SMC and SKBZMC"...and under that is a table...the table isnt reali related to SKBZMC?
> and if the fees of this college will be somewhat 3 lac something as you are saying...that means that most people won even go there...
> btw whats your aggregate?
> 
> ...


. What your aggg 83% offfffffmy god this year you do not got admission in any of the medical of pakistaeven in bds


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

its okay,,,i have almost everyother private college i can apply to  and IA even have 90% chance of getting in :thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe myself that SK's admission will end at around 83%...given its high fee's, I dont think the majority merit populace can afford it. 
Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

u cannot say anything about punjab merit ? whats going to happen its all depend on people choice ,as if u think people donot select it much thats right, but to what extent ,we donot know


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I believe myself that SK's admission will end at around 83%...given its high fee's, I dont think the majority merit populace can afford it.
> Anyone else have any opinions?


i am with you on this...average people cannot afford fees in 6 digits...:\
i know ALOT of people who had a very good aggregate like 84 last year but they ddnt get in...and when i asked them why didnt they go for private they said that they cant afford it...
most people rather go for repeat...
however punjab,s mbbs merit always takes me by surprise...


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

It is right that many people cannot afford it, but 2-3 lacs is not a big amount if U compare it with privates colleges like CMH where fees touches the level of 8 lacs , so U cannot ignore this factor too, and if U are talking about last year merit ,people donot expect it much last year, and many people of of 84,85 aggregate had not applied in private medical colleges , so that's also the reason ,


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

You should note that when the people drop off the payscale from 18k a year to around even 6-7 lakh a year, the merit drop is of 2-3% even in best case scenarios. Notice last years merit of CMH/Shifa/Shalamar [The best in private]. Thus it is quite possible people with even 84-83% aggregates decided it was not worth the extra cash. Atleast, I think that is the case


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> You should note that when the people drop off the payscale from 18k a year to around even 6-7 lakh a year, the merit drop is of 2-3% even in best case scenarios. Notice last years merit of CMH/Shifa/Shalamar [The best in private]. Thus it is quite possible people with even 84-83% aggregates decided it was not worth the extra cash. Atleast, I think that is the case


do you think 83% aggregate have a chance then?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

Expected merit list 2013.(MBBS) KEMU 90.8014 
AIMC 89.2138
SIMS 88.1128 NMC 87.6834 FJMC 87.0018 AMC 86.5642 PMC 86.1586 RMC 85.9256 QMC 85.7526 SMC 85.6425 GMC 85.5856 ZSMC 85.4254 KMSMC 85.2458 SMLC 85.1358 DGMC 85.0198 SKBZMC 85.0001

sooeone post facebook group , but not sure yeh dekho merit agar yeh hova ya is se zyada so what will happen?


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

16 november would be the deciding day.. and it will also surely bring the answers to your questions..!!!


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

You are right


----------



## Cranky 1 (Aug 23, 2013)

no,that's of Sheikh Zayd


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys I have a 80.9 aggregate I am applying for a foreign seat do u guys think I have ok chances?


----------



## Amna Hussain (Oct 23, 2013)

it is 4 lac for the new batch, why u people are in so much confusion? just call SKZMDC and ask them abt the fee. they clearily said to me that its 4 lac, people wd 83 84 % agregate r really stupid if they are opting skzmdc, whats d point of paying 20 lacs for doing mbbs wen u knw u cn try next year ::


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

btw 4 lakh wud b for the 1st year... fees of the remaining years wud b less as that wud nt include admissn fee...
and wat if one has already tried by wasting 1 year and still has an agre of 83 84...????


----------



## Anzaa (Nov 13, 2013)

To all those concerned, its fee for the new 1st years is government fee. Confirmed.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, fee reduced to normal govt. college fees, I.E around 20,000RS
What a game played by PM&DC and UHS!


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

How do you know that? where does it say?


----------



## Anzaa (Nov 13, 2013)

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> How do you know that? where does it say?


Its confirmed. I know this because I study there.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> You should note that when the people drop off the payscale from 18k a year to around even 6-7 lakh a year, the merit drop is of 2-3% even in best case scenarios. Notice last years merit of CMH/Shifa/Shalamar [The best in private]. Thus it is quite possible people with even 84-83% aggregates decided it was not worth the extra cash. Atleast, I think that is the case


There is a huge dip from Public merit to Private merit. The colleges have their ending merits ranging from around 80% in CMH, to 77% in Shalamar, to around 68% in Shifa. Though of course their tests have a level of their own. They can never be compared with the merit shown by Public sector medschools.
Bottomline, Private candidates shouldn't lose hope.


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

hello guys my domicile is kpk but i want i get admision in sheik khalifa medical college plz anyone can guid me ? how many seat in this college for kpk student i live in punjab n i wish i also get admission in this college? plz tell what is merit of this college ???????


----------

